# Beine nackt oder in Nylon?



## gauloises2 (31 Okt. 2015)

Beim Durchlesen der Reaktionen auf meine vorherige Umfrage ("Halterlose Strümpfe,...") ist mir aufgefallen, dass es mich noch viel "grundsätzlicher" auch mal interessiert, wie groß denn der Anteil der Nylonfreunde unter Euch eigentlich ist. Deshalb diese ganz simple Frage:

Was findet ihr reizvoller?
1.: Nackte Beine
2.: Beine in Nylon
3.: Ist für mich kein Unterschied

Vielen Dank an jeden Teilnehmer!


----------



## Suicide King (31 Okt. 2015)

Mit Nylon ist besser.


----------



## denny881 (31 Okt. 2015)

Ganz klar nackte Beine..

Meine Frau hat grundsätzlich nackte Beine, da mir das besser gefällt..


----------



## webmaus666 (31 Okt. 2015)

Meine Frau trägt fast ausschließlich Nylons .





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Death Row (31 Okt. 2015)

Nackte Beine, auch im Winter bitte


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Okt. 2015)

Nylons sind ja wohl voll bäh

Ganz klar ohne!!!


----------



## Lenco666 (1 Nov. 2015)

Meine trägt auch kein Nylon, am liebsten ist es mir eh bei ihr ohne Stoff am Körperengel09


----------



## nase94 (1 Nov. 2015)

Beine, was denn sonst?


----------



## Harald (1 Nov. 2015)

Hallo!

Also mir ist's "wurscht", ob eine Frau ihre hübsche Beine nackt oder in einer schönen Strumpfhose "verpackt" zeigt - ich finde Beides toll! 
Blickdichte (schwarze) Strumpfhosen und diese "neumodischen" Strumpfhosen mit offenen Zehenteil mag ich allerdings nicht! :angry:
... auch eine "normale" Strumpfhose sieht in "offenen" Schuhen (Sandaletten, Pantoletten, usw.) super aus! 

Herzliche Grüße von
Harald


----------



## comatron (1 Nov. 2015)

Nackte Beine in Nylons natürlich.


----------



## Padderson (2 Nov. 2015)

ich steh auf Nylons, wobei das mehr der optische Vorzug ist. Beim anfassen isses mir eigentlich wieder ohne fast lieber


----------



## 307898X2 (2 Nov. 2015)

webmaus666 schrieb:


> Meine Frau trägt fast ausschließlich Nylons .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schönen gruß an deine frau. Sie hat sehr schöne füße:thx:


und zur umfrage: Nylon nartürlich. Ganz furchtbar wie oben bereitz beschrieben; Nylon mit offenen Zehen. brrrrr


----------



## Cav (3 Nov. 2015)

Ganz klar nackte Beine. :thumbup:


----------



## exec (11 Nov. 2015)

Definitiv mit Nylon!


----------



## Dilbert (5 Dez. 2015)

Nackte Beine gefallen mir grundsätzlich besser - vorausgesetzt die Frau hat eine schöne, und glatte Haut. Wenn es draußen etwas kühler ist, lasse ich auch gerne eine helle, matte 10 Den Strumpfhose gelten.


----------



## celeb_lover (13 Dez. 2015)

Eindeutig Nylon . Sieht besser u eleganter aus!


----------



## EgalSpam (6 März 2016)

Mit weißen Strümpfen , ohne Strapse


----------



## SoulEaterNOT (2 Apr. 2016)

Definitiv Nylon!


----------



## Tiffe (5 Apr. 2016)

Ich liebe Strapse daher Nylon


----------



## wivo1977 (10 Apr. 2016)

Nylons! Das ist wie an Weihnachten- das Auspacken ist das Schönste!


----------



## popeye79 (11 Apr. 2016)

Also Nylons sind schon richtig super. Würde ich immer wieder bevorzugen und am liebsten sogar halterlose


----------



## markoho (20 Sep. 2016)

Am liebsten Nylon. Wobei es da große Unterschiede gibt!


----------



## trixie (29 Sep. 2016)

Auf jeden Fall nackt.


----------



## cmaxfahrer (29 Sep. 2016)

Situationsabhängig. Aber wenn Nylons dann Niedriger DEN Wert^^


----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2016)

Ich stimme für N wie Nackt!


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Sep. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Ich stimme für N wie Nackt!



Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## Slimy (30 Jan. 2017)

Also, ich bevorzuge Beine in

Kunstleder-, Lack-, PVC- oder in Wetlook-Hosen


----------



## 9Heiner3 (9 Sep. 2018)

Nur Nylons ....ist einfach schöner !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elvira62 (12 Sep. 2018)

Immer in Nylon!


----------



## husonaut (9 Okt. 2018)

Nylon wirkt mir persönlich 10x so attraktiv


----------



## nylonfan78 (22 Okt. 2018)

Ganz Klar Nylon


----------



## Markus 19 (24 Jan. 2019)

Es kommt auf die Beine an wenn es schöne Beine sind dann ohne


----------



## celebboard13 (7 Sep. 2019)

Nackt und dazu offene Schuhe ;-)


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Nackt ist schöner


----------



## Younuzon (30 Sep. 2019)

Nackte Beine sind wahre Beine


----------



## raycash85 (28 Okt. 2019)

Ganz klar Nylon


----------



## Handschmeichler (14 Juli 2022)

Niemals nackt, das ist eine Red Flag.


----------

